

How Hard Could It Be?: Unfocused and Unabashed - lackbeard
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20071001/how-hard-could-it-be-unfocused-and-unabashed.html

======
bootload
Joel optomised this article so well it was published in "October 2007"!

I watched Aardvark after purchasing a copy and was probably responsible for
some of the fun Joel describes sending the DVD, OS. One of the things that
struck me watching the film was the project was just so straightforward. It
was bland. I don't know if it was because the programmers where so good? Joel
was overseeing the specification? The idea was predefined? There was no coding
frenzy of _Coderush_ , no blood in the water like _Startup.com_. No grungy
craziness of e-dreams.

Then again maybe thats the point. A great example of _"software management"_
in releasing a version 1 product. The movie was still like eating cardboard
though. (5.5/10)

\- coderush <http://www.amazon.com/Code-Rush/dp/B00004T128>

\- startup.com <http://en.wik> ipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com

\- edreams <http://www.kosmo.com/blogs/TimsBlog/2004/04/>

